# Shell Canada Bronze Grade Gas with Ethanol



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is Shell Bronze Grade Gas with Ethanol harmful to your vehicle(s)' engine(s)?


In some website and forums I googled.

I see because of Ethanol mixed with the gasoline it collects moisture
in gas tank and wears engine parts quicker on engines ?

But I also heard from Shell that with ethanol added it removes the moisture in gas tank and since it burns cleaner because of the ethanol it prevents engine damage.

So I don't know what to believe ?

I changed recently to Shell gasoline from Real Canadian Superstore gasoline because I can redeem my airmiles for gasoline at Shell Canada. Is Shell Bronze gasoline, better than the Real Canadian Superstore Gas Bar regular gasoline? 
Does anybody know if Real Canadian Superstore Gas Bar adds ethanol to their gasoline ?

I knew that Shell gasoline had problems before because they caused engine problems and prevented them from starting ? Was it in the 1990s ? What was the cause of it? I hoped they fixed their gasoline to prevent that now ?


I am using Ford Escort 1998 and Ford Explorer 1992 vehicles at present.


Thanks



Zhong


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I live in the land of up to 10% ethanol everywhere, and it doesn't seem to have any problems as long as you don't let the gas sit around. The issue is mostly in small engines, and mostly from letting the fuel sit. Much older cars will also have an issue because the rubber components won't be made for the ethanol, but I am talking about cars older than what you have.

Just so you are aware, most gas stations just buy gas from other companies, at least here in the States, but I don't see why it would be different in Canada. 
If you want to know about that locations gas, you will have to ask them. Where I work, we use different suppliers for different locations. The Store gas station might even be using the same gas as Shell. Shell stations probably mostly use fuel from their own refineries, but not always. Shell refineries also sell fuel to other distributors, so it can be shell fuel at smaller gas stations. 

The most important is how well the gas is cared for, and also the turn over rate of the gas. The ethanol will absorb water as it sits, which isn't the best for the car. Fresh gas won't have this problem. So look for gas stations that get more frequent deliveries. The average delivery where I work is a 8,700 gallon tanker, so at a smaller station, that can be sitting for a long time when each car is only getting 10 to 20 gallons usually. Those stations will be getting a full delivery every time because it is the cheapest option for them. They may get a split delivery of regular and premium, which will help with getting smaller quantities, but less premium is sold. 

Also, just for fun, mid grade fuels are usually just a mix of the regular and premium. No need for an extra underground tank just for another grade, and each tank does have to get inspected (at least here) and just general maintenance.


----------

